# When do Saint start drooling :)



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Does anyone know???? Blondie is a little over 4mo now and she doesn't seem to have a drool problem yet. She does have a problem with sticking her whole face in the water bowl and then coming right to me, lol. Is this what it's like?


----------



## threedognite (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.saints4life.com/facts.html

Check out this web site. There's some helpful information there. I have a hybrid pup who will probably be a drooler. His doggie mom is a Bernese Mountain dog and his doggie daddy is a Great Pyrenese. I found a site that sells giant drool bibs for these big dogs and the one that would look cute on your dog has a picture of a barrel on it.
Don't you just love these big dogs?


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

My Saint, Jasper, is 7 months old now, and maybe the profuse drooling is yet to come, but so far, I don't think the drooling is too bad. Like yours, mine also feels the need to dip his face into his water then immediately share it with me, lol. Maybe that's a Saint thing. As for just outright drooling, there have only been a couple of times when I have actually seen drool / slobber just dripping out of his mouth. I will say though, that even though I can't see the drool, I know it's up there in his chops, because many times he'll come up to me and rub his face against my leg / shoulder / anywhere he can get, and I'll look down and see that I've been slimed, lol. It doesn't bother me, I knew what I was getting into when I got him, so I just consider it one of Jasper's endearing little traits, lol.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

My saint is 5 months and started drooling about a month or a month and a half ago. I think it depends on the dog as well as the temperature. I noticed that he really started drooling when it became warm outside. Like another poster said, whether or not I can see it, it's always there because if he rubs his mouth against me, I always get wet. He always has remnants of food in his mouth, too, so I usually end up getting drool plus little pieces of food with it!


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

RubesMom said:


> He always has remnants of food in his mouth, too, so I usually end up getting drool plus little pieces of food with it!


I couldn't agree more. I can't believe I forgot to mention all the little pieces of crusted food I find on my clothes throughout the day.


----------



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

from my own experience with saints, i'd say they drool nonestop as adults, and males if not fixed will drool twice as much if they smell female in heat, so if yours doesn,t yet, enjoy the precious time left, before it starts.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

{I found a site that sells giant drool bibs for these big dogs and the one that would look cute on your dog has a picture of a barrel on it.}

LOL, I'll have to check that out, how funny. And yes, I love her dearly, the big goof.


{It doesn't bother me, I knew what I was getting into when I got him, so I just consider it one of Jasper's endearing little traits, lol}

Yep, it doesn't bother me in the least. I'm just wondering if she ever will really drool as I don't know what she's mixed with and she still shows no signs of drool (except for the face in water thing  ).


{He always has remnants of food in his mouth, too, so I usually end up getting drool plus little pieces of food with it!}

He's just sharing!


----------

